# Ripping DVDs



## Auferstehen (Jul 6, 2020)

I've just discovered that Microsoft OneDrive can indeed play DVDs which are uploaded to it. First though, the DVDs have to be ripped, otherwise OneDrive will not play them.

A quick search seems to conclude that *WinX DVD Ripper Platinum* is about the best there is, and which also seems to be their top-of-the-range model. The Ultimate license for this costs US$ 55.95, which allows Free Lifetime Upgrade Service.

Do posters here know of this product or any superior ones? To be able to see my favourite films, concerts and operas on my iPad while travelling would be very useful. Since I already pay for OneDrive, I don't really want to complicate my life with Apple iCloud+.

Any helpful notes really would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Mario


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Moved from Site Feedback & Technical Support to community forum.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Ripping is the easy part. Even the clunkiest free program can "rip" a DVD in equal quality. The hard part is re-encoding the video to a smaller file size, for playback on phones, tablets and such.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I rip my DVDs using Handbrake. Brasero will rip them to a virtual disk (.ISO file) but Handbrake will be about 1/4 the disk space and is a .mkv file, may have other file options. Also, with Handbrake, no menus, just the content!


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

*Use Handbrake for Windows*:

It rips /it resizes/ it compresses/ it subtitles/it does multi-audio and multi-subtitle tracks/ it has multiple presets for all current purposes

It is free, open source, public domain software, at least in America. Just ripped a few today, actually...


----------

